# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  قبولی انتخاب رشته

## happy boy

*سلام.وقت بخیر.درباره تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان یسوال.چطوریه انتخاب رشتش؟کدوم یک از2تاموردزیره؟

1_مثلایه استان10نفردررشته های مختلف میخاد20نفردعوت میکنه بعدمصاحبه 10تاازبالاترین نمره هاروقبول اعلام میکنه ومث سراسری ازنفراول بانمره بهترین شروع میکنه میبینه نفراول چی انتخاب کرده میزنه قبول ومیره بعدی.دراینصورت بایدهمه رشته هاوکدهاروواردکنیم مث سراسری.

2_یااینکه برایه رشته مخصوص مثلادبیری تاریخ میادبررسی میکنه .1نفرمیخاد2نفردعوت میکنه وازبین این2نفرنمره بهتری روانتخاب میکنه.
خب دراینصورت سنجش فقط اولویت اول هرکسی روبررسی میکنه.
من که میخام قطعاقبول شم چطوربزنم کداروتاحتماقبول شم؟اول ابتدایی بزنم؟

((میدونم زوده ولی3ماه بعد اینجاگنجیشکم پرنمیزنه رفقای گل))*

----------


## happy boy

*up*

----------


## happy boy

*هادی1@*

----------


## Mr.me

> *سلام.وقت بخیر.درباره تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان یسوال.چطوریه انتخاب رشتش؟کدوم یک از2تاموردزیره؟
> 
> 1_مثلایه استان10نفردررشته های مختلف میخاد20نفردعوت میکنه بعدمصاحبه 10تاازبالاترین نمره هاروقبول اعلام میکنه ومث سراسری ازنفراول بانمره بهترین شروع میکنه میبینه نفراول چی انتخاب کرده میزنه قبول ومیره بعدی.دراینصورت بایدهمه رشته هاوکدهاروواردکنیم مث سراسری.
> 
> 2_یااینکه برایه رشته مخصوص مثلادبیری تاریخ میادبررسی میکنه .1نفرمیخاد2نفردعوت میکنه وازبین این2نفرنمره بهتری روانتخاب میکنه.
> خب دراینصورت سنجش فقط اولویت اول هرکسی روبررسی میکنه.
> من که میخام قطعاقبول شم چطوربزنم کداروتاحتماقبول شم؟اول ابتدایی بزنم؟
> 
> ((میدونم زوده ولی3ماه بعد اینجاگنجیشکم پرنمیزنه رفقای گل))*


سلام
تمام اولویت ها برسی میشن دقیقا مثل سراسری تنها تفاوتش اینه که یه مصاحبه میرید بعد یه سریی ها تو مصاحبه رد میشن بقیه بر اساس رتبه اولویت اول تا اخرشون برسی میشه
اینو در مورد نیمسال اول مطمینم قاعدتا باید تکمیل ظرفیت هم همینچوری باشه

----------


## happy boy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط هادی1


سلام
تمام اولویت ها برسی میشن دقیقا مثل سراسری تنها تفاوتش اینه که یه مصاحبه میرید بعد یه سریی ها تو مصاحبه رد میشن بقیه بر اساس رتبه اولویت اول تا اخرشون برسی میشه
اینو در مورد نیمسال اول مطمینم قاعدتا باید تکمیل ظرفیت هم همینچوری باشه


دراینصورت شمااگه جای من بودید ترتیب اولویت هاتون به چه صورت بود؟اول چیارومیزدید؟مرسی ازوقتی که میذارید.*

----------


## Mr.me

> *
> دراینصورت شمااگه جای من بودید ترتیب اولویت هاتون به چه صورت بود؟اول چیارومیزدید؟مرسی ازوقتی که میذارید.*


خواهش میکنم به نظرم تمام اولویت ها برسی میشه پس
من بودم اول دبیری میزدم به ترتیب دبیری هایی که علاقه دارم بعد ابتدایی 
البته دوران دانشگاه رشته ابتدایی خیلی راحت تره و دبیری ها سخت ترن
برای اطمینان هم از بخش نظرات این لینک بپرسید جوابتون رو میدن
http://www.kanoon.ir/Public/Entrance?mc=5&gc=53

----------

